# Gold Knight's Sketchbook



## Gold Knight (Oct 2, 2005)

Heya,

Most of you might've seen me analyzing chapters of Naruto before in the Discussion and Library forums, but what most of you probably don't know is I draw a bit myself.  (Some have already expressed surprise, anyway.   )

I'm actually an aspiring comic book artist.  Have been drawing since four years old, and wanting to draw comics since ten years old.  For whatever reason, my life has taken strange turns and I ended up being a working photographer instead of a comic book penciller, but that doesn't mean I've given up, no way!  

Most of my work is done in an American realistic comic book style, but lately you'll be happy to know I've started to draw manga more for the heck of it.

I've posted drawings in random places on the forums before, mostly Naruto-related, sometimes asking for a colorist for some of my old stuff (mostly Elfquest and superhero related stuff), and Dyroness and I recently collaborated on *a nice Kisame piece* that you can see here (I drew it, she colored it), and hopefully you will be seeing a higher quality version of that one soon with a future Shannaro release.

But this thread will now officially be my "art thread" here.  I'll be posting all my new stuff here.

I've been reading D. Gray Man and One-Piece lately, so I did these sketches yesterday.

Allen Walker:



Various One-Piece characters: 



And since we're at it, here's some older Naruto drawings I've done (mostly for humor):


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sasori and Deidara (Part 2 Spoilers)!  


Kakashi teaching Sasuke a lesson... 


Just a sketch of the first four Sand Kages (Part 2 Spoilers) 


An odd pair, Kakashi and Tayuya? 


A very frustrated Gaara (Part 2 spoilers)...


For the Angry Shino FC! 


Done at Herminator's Request, all the Puppetteers and their Puppets together having tea (Part 2 Spoilers) 


And here's an ArtPad one I did, involving Gaara making an escape!  (Part 2 Spoilers)

Dyroness and I recently collaborated on *a nice Kisame piece* that you can see here

And here's some of my bijuu drawings (based on Dyro's 'Guide to Bijuu' thread in the Library forum, check it out if you haven't already!)

Sanbi (Three-Tailed Shark)

Yonbi (Four-Tailed Rooster/Lizard) (With Wings)

I may draw more bijuu over the next month, be sure to check back!




Non-Manga Art: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And just for the heck of it, here's a Ghost Rider drawing, a Daredevil sketch, and a Transformers drawing.

Ghost Rider

Daredevil

Skydive (a Transformer, I drew him a little differently)

I also do a lot of Elfquest drawings.  Though I didn't know it at the time I was reading it, Elfquest was probably the first ever manga-influenced American comic.

The Gliders having fun at the Bahamas!

Kahvi and Two-Spear (Elfquest Spoilers)

Savah and Minyah





Anyway, hope you enjoy.  =)
So, whenever I do something new, I'll post it here now.

GK

p.s. I do a lot of Elfquest requests already, but if you have a request for me to do something else, you can still make it and I'll see what I can do, but no guarantees on it being done anytime soon.  Just a friendly warning, hehe.  My life sadly is a little busy these days.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Oct 2, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## Feathers! (Oct 2, 2005)

Too much at once... but i'll say that the Ghost Rider is pretty awesome...


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't have to look at it all at once, though.  Just look at whatever interests you.  Thanks though for the compliment.

I'll be adding MORE pictures over time, I figured it'd be better just to keep everything in one thread than make 1000 threads.


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 2, 2005)

nice drawing


----------



## earthshine (Oct 2, 2005)

awsome, your pencil work is really good


----------



## mao-mao (Oct 2, 2005)

wow you are talented. very very cool:amazed


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 2, 2005)

hey that really good! especially liked the puppeteers having a tea party


----------



## Chiru (Oct 2, 2005)

You are very good, but I don't see those wonderful tailed demons you drew, therefore I will not rep you.


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 2, 2005)

Make a KimixTayu banner 


Time to put you to work.


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everybody 



			
				Quinn1mh said:
			
		

> You are very good, but I don't see those wonderful tailed demons you drew, therefore I will not rep you.



I forgot about these ones, I added them under "older Naruto drawings" 

I may draw some more over the month, though I didn't think people were that interested.

Tayuya - hm, I'll see what I can do.  I did think there was something going on between these two...


----------



## Axass (Oct 4, 2005)

I really, really, really like that Kisame piece, both your drawing and Dyro's colouring are great!

I also love the One Piece stuff, you are able to draw them very close to the original.

But my favourite probably is the Chocobo/Gaara one (I already saw that in the Agony Thread long ago and repped for it) together with the one you drew for me ().

Your not-manga stuff is also cool, I especially like the transformer.

Anyway, keep up the good work and good luck for your dream of becoming a comic book artist.


----------



## mgrace (Oct 4, 2005)

Man thats awesome but U are missing Norman the Ninja from your work..

Love the puppet tea party...


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 4, 2005)

so much art..... and i have to say that it is awesome


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 4, 2005)

Norman the ninja?  Who?  >.>

Axass, that was my first crack at drawing ANY One-Piece characters, but they're pretty fun to draw.  I may do more over time.

Thank you all!  =)


----------



## Sake Hokage (Oct 4, 2005)

NICE!!!  love the onepiece and TF pics


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Oct 4, 2005)

I like the puppeteers party ... so surreal, lol


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks again guys 

New drawing I just did today.  This was inspired by a question by Cidain regarding if anybody had done any fanart of Gaara without the rings around his eyes?  I didn't know of any but decided to take a crack at it myself, at least a 5-minute drawing.  Here's the result.

Gaara without rings around eyes (Part 2 Spoilers!)



Oh, and I was also reminded of my old Gaara/Kankuoru drawing I did last month.



Later on I'll add these two pieces to my gallery above, but I'm a little lazy right now.


----------



## nt90 (Oct 4, 2005)

man... that's a good bit of art. all good too . how long ago did you start drawing all these?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 4, 2005)

Great work. 

Lots of stuff that you've done though, and seems as though you are flexible in that you don't have to stick specifically to one anime (or genre). Can't wait to see more. 

+Rep


----------



## Ruri (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, you're _very_ talented, Gold Knight!  The OP sketches look so close to the originals that it's hard to tell them apart, and the Naruto sketches are both hilarious and well done!  My favorite is the Sasori & Deidara sketch.  

I'm sure you'll make it as a comic book artist! ^_^


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 5, 2005)

I hope so, Ruri =)  So far this is my best "comic book work" - Ehh? ( based on a friend's fanfic about Illyana Rasputin, formerly of the New Mutants, but it's unfinished, only seven pages done so far, plus I want to re-do the last page. )

But I'm improving little by little I think.

nt90 - I did all this stuff over the last summer.   They usually take me anywhere from 5 minutes to a hour to do.  The tea party in particular took me about a hour to pencil and then another 30 minutes to ink.  Sometimes I'll just draw something and then add something to it at another time (like the One-Piece character drawing).  My non-manga artwork, due to the detail, takes me longer to do.

OniTasku - Thanks for saying that.  I think it's important to be flexible, because you never know what you'll have to draw next.


----------



## Raikiri (Oct 5, 2005)

Awesome Kisame pic! The only thing missing is the adoring fangirls clinging to his arms!


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 5, 2005)

Raikiri likes it!


----------



## Chiru (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh my god! Gold Knight... O_O You changed your avatar and I didn't realize it til just now!


----------



## Ruri (Oct 6, 2005)

Gold Knight said:
			
		

> I hope so, Ruri =)  So far this is my best "comic book work" - This thread ( based on a friend's fanfic about Illyana Rasputin, formerly of the New Mutants, but it's unfinished, only seven pages done so far, plus I want to re-do the last page. )



 The art is soo detailed it's scary.  "Amazing" is the only word that comes to mind right now.  Alright, now I'm even more sure that you'll make it as a comic book artist!


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 6, 2005)

XD @ Quinn1mh ... shocking isn't it?  But I'm gonna go back to my Kakashi avatar at some point, I'm sure.   
Oh, and I'll probably draw some more bijuu later today 

Ruri - thanks 
The problem is, each of these pages did take me at least two days to do 

Which makes me wonder if I might not be better at manga, I don't know.  

Oh, and here's a couple of new Elfquest-related pics I did yesterday.  It's a fan-made character called Raven of Thornwood Holt.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LamE (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmm I don't see any wolves .. lol.

All of them are great and the collaboration with Dyro is beautiful


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey thanks bro!


----------



## Tobi (Apr 1, 2006)

Gold Knight!!!!

Wow, amazing drawings!!!! YOU GET A GREAT DRAWING <3!!!!!!! >0<//


----------



## Marysmary (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow. You draw really well!

Good luck with your dream .^^


----------



## Chibi Haku (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey I liked the drawings! The Naruto ones made me laugh, and the rest were awesome


----------



## Dragonzair (Jun 19, 2006)

o.O How is this so alive O.o

Ken-chan will start laughing if he sees how his thread got bumped! XD

Ken chan! XD You never showed me half of these stuff yet (of course, not sure if you'll see this)! Great job on em.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice, drawings, Brother Knight~!
~Knight of Fate


----------



## Freija (Jun 19, 2006)

dude, those are awesome!!!


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2006)

Awesome work! I'd like too see more.


----------

